# Looking fro support



## BABYHOPE08 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Im new and was looking for support.  Im from Derry, im 25 and my partner is 33.  This is my story so far.

We have been ttc since April 04.  I was pregnant in 03 (unplanned) but sadly misscarried at 11 weeks.  Our doctor kept fobbing us off for years saying "relax and it will happen" and "your young" blah blah...  We finally got referred in June last year.  I got an appointment for September but my partner was told that he would have to wait 6 months for his test, so I rang Origin and arranged a private test with them.  Everything seems to be fine with him.

I had my appointment in Altnagelvin in September and they did a scan and my ovaries are fine.  They arranged of bloods and a hsg to be done, which I had done in October.  Im due back on next Tuesday for the results.  Im nearly sure that I ovulate (get positive opks and pains) and im afraid that we will be unexplained infertility.  Does anyone know where we will go from here?  anyone been treated at Altnagelvin?

It gets so hard to deal with, the constant disapointment when af arrives.  I dont know how my partner puts up with me at times.

Thanks in advance for your help x


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Babyhope08,

Sorry to hear things haven't been going great for you over the past few years, with regard fertility!! Come over and join us on the NI thread, you will get great support and advice there and a few laughs too!
If there doesn't seem to be any male fertility issue and your ovaries seem OK then there could be a problem with a tube blockage, have you had a laparoscopy( not sure of spelling) done at all to make sure everything is OK with you? If everything turns out to be OK then maybe IVF would be what you need, I think you'll have to wait until you see the consultant to get any real idea of what is going on. I really hope you get some answers when you go back on Thursday and then you can get things moving in the right direction.
Feel free to have a moan on the NI thread if you need to, that what it's there for and it may give your DP a break!!

I have blown you some good luck bubbles to get you started.

Mary


----------



## BABYHOPE08 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for your reply and the good luck bubbles Mary.  I have copied my post onto the NI thread.  

I havnt had a lap but I have had a HSG and the consultant said that my tubes seem to be clear but I will have to wait until I see my consultant on Tuesday for the full results.

Thanks again, sending good luck bubbles right back at ya!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi BABYHOPE08.  As Mary has already said, come join the NI thread.  As well as being there for each other on bad days, we also have a lot of craic.  DH and I have been ttc since April 04 as well.  We've got our review for hopefully going on the list for IVF on 20th February.


----------

